# My fish tank is a bit cold



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey everyone,

My Betta is currently in a 1 gallon fish tank. The tank is perfectly fine and warm enough when I'm at more dorm, but for the holidays he had to come home with me. My room gets cold which means his water does as well. I've been leaving his tank light on 24/7 to keep it at a steady 70-72 degree range. Unfortunately I've heard this is bad for the fish and it's also rather annoying when I'm trying to fall asleep. I've looked around and found some small tank heaters. 

Would these work for my little guy? Can anyone recommend anything? He seems to be doing fine for right now, still perky but not as perky as he normally is. What should I do?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wal-mart sells some tiny heater and they do work. They aren't adjustable, so you have to watch the temp for awhile. Move the tank away from drafty windows and put it up on something, most rooms are warmer higher.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, it's shaped kind of like a paddle. They're really handy. Petco also carries them.


----------

